# Silver Bars and Gold



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Picked up 3 (so far) silver bars to add to my collection. This puts me over 15 pounds of silver total. I buy Coins, Junk and 10oz bars only. I dont pay much attention to the design I grab whatever is cheapest on that particular day for the 10oz size that I want. 

I stack mainly Silver and Gold with a little Platinum and Palladium thrown in.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great idea, buying silver. BTW, what is your address?


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

paraquack said:


> Great idea, buying silver. BTW, what is your address?


524 W. Fourth Avenue
Anchorage, AK 99501


----------



## TexDanm (Aug 3, 2020)

You need to use this address...

1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, 
Washington, DC 20006


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

With the us and the g7 banning Russian gold what will that do to the price of gold?


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> With the us and the g7 banning Russian gold what will that do to the price of gold?


Hardly anything. Russia is not a major player in the selling of gold however at least until the sanctions kicked in they were major buyers knowing that they would get hit with sanctions after the invasion.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You live in the old Anchorage city hall? Do they allow kitchen privileges?


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Just purchased my 4th 10oz bar taking advantage of todays price. LibertyCoin has a great deal on these and its no sales tax and free shipping. Liberty Coin | Serving Collectors and Investors for over 50 Years


----------



## NorthernPost (Jan 9, 2021)

I get the concept that someone might accept silver or gold in the event the almighty dollar fails. Especially if you were traveling and had needs along the way that you could not take with you. 

For me I have no interest in accepting silver or gold in trade for anything I have that someone else needs. I'd rather barter what I have for what I might need or be low on. I'd put the value of most of that silver into long term preps. But that's just me.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

NorthernPost said:


> I get the concept that someone might accept silver or gold in the event the almighty dollar fails. Especially if you were traveling and had needs along the way that you could not take with you.
> 
> For me I have no interest in accepting silver or gold in trade for anything I have that someone else needs. I'd rather barter what I have for what I might need or be low on. I'd put the value of most of that silver into long term preps. But that's just me.


To each his or her own. I suppose after thousands of years silver and gold may become worthless one day.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Picked these up today!


----------

